
Turns websites into Markdown - david90
http://fuckyeahmarkdown.com/
======
lsiunsuex
I'm all for cursing in private conversation with friends and such when it's
appropriate - but why do people continue to think it's acceptable in public
examples of work? Will this go on someone's resume like this? What will an
employer think?

I'm not questioning freedom of speech or self expression or anything like
that. I'm simply saying, if you build a tool / live example / whatever and
intend to show it to people - you probably should try to keep it professional.

As for the actual tool - cool? Markdown is great amongst programmers but ask
random internet user what markdown is and they'll look at you like you have 3
heads. I've never understand the use of this outside of programming in things
such as content editors or such.

~~~
Brendinooo
The author is free to do as he/she wishes, but when I see profanity in the
title I'm much less inclined to click on it.

I wonder if I'm an anomaly and no one else cares, if other people feel the
same way as I do, or if for every person like me, there's someone who is more
inclined to click because they saw a swear word?

~~~
kaoD
I couldn't _fucking_ care less ;)

Now seriously, it's probably due to cultural differences. Is profanity that
frowned upon on the US (or wherever you're from)? It's surprising how
sensitive the US is towards profanity for a country where "fuck" is used
extensively in media.

I literally didn't think anything about the domain but it's probably because
lighthearted profanity is much more pervasive in my culture, where it's used
as an emphasis tool (and less for its shocking value in media). We don't
censor ( _beep_ ) swear words on TV either (which BTW seems ridiculous from
our point of view).

Yes, I'm not going to swear in a professional setting, but I'm not going to
think less of someone for their use of words. Words are just words. Swear
words don't hurt me any more than non-swear words if they're not meant to hurt
anyone.

It's a simple "fuck yeah". It's supposed to be an expression of joy. How does
that hurt you at all? Why would it make you less inclined to click on it?
Genuinely curious.

EDIT: Also, regarding that "what if there were 5-year-olds visiting this site"
point I've seen elsewhere... In my country everyone swears and children aren't
traumatized or anything. As soon as kids are old enough to recognize the
subtext they refrain from swearing (in front of adults) themselves.

Don't swear in front of toddlers though. They'll repeat it over and over
again.

~~~
czep
> Why would it make you less inclined to click on it? Genuinely curious.

It's not that I'm, gasp! offended, by the use of a "dirty word", but rather
that this kind of gratuitous swearing seems designed purely to make the
website somehow appear "cooler" than it would otherwise be with a simple
boring name.

Personally, I don't buy it. To me, it simply makes the author appear juvenile,
decidedly un-professional, caring more about appearance than substance. It is
exactly the kind of childish stunt I would expect from the "brogrammer" crowd.
It's fucking embarrassing already!

~~~
kaoD
Ah, I see what you mean. Same thing happens to me when someone tries to be
clever with sexual innuendo, it's just cringeworthy.

Well, I though the title was trying to be juvenile (and definitely didn't
strive for professionalism) on purpose. I took it less seriously than I
would've otherwise but not to the point of making me less inclined to click
it... I thought that's what the author meant to do, signal that the tool is
just a toy/experiment and nothing too serious.

We don't have brogrammers around so definitely cultural differences :P

------
laurent123456
For his own website I'm only getting:

    
    
        [Source](http://fuckyeahmarkdown.com/ "Permalink to Fuck Yeah Markdown")
    
        # Fuck Yeah Markdown

~~~
jordanwallwork
Why on earth don't people test these things on their own websites to make sure
the output is good?? There was another thing on HN the other day (I think it
was websites -> word docs or something) and it half-assed it's own homepage.

When faced with an address box for something like this where I can enter any
url I want my mind always immediately goes blank and I just copy the current
address in to see what happens, I'm sure I can't be the only one

~~~
aethertron
It's not meant for that sort of webpage. It's meant for articles, blogs, etc.
not apps. Like this site itself.

That's probably why they didn't bother to make it work properly on itself.

------
emillon
You might want to filter local and unroutable URLs, for example entering
127.0.0.1 renders a MAMP Pro page.

~~~
stevekemp
I reported the same thing, directly to the author.

~~~
arcatek
And two days later, their phpmyadmin is still publicly available ...

------
_nalply
It works on Quora articles even with math formulas. I'm going to use this tool
to export my own Quora content. Thanks a lot for the pointer!

~~~
_nalply
Except for images. I'm going to tell the creator. He said: «If you have a
specific page you think should be Markdownifiable, send it to me. I’ll see
what I can do.»

------
lj3
I tried this years ago (it's been around for quite some time) and found better
results with his Marker[0] bookmarklet. It only converts whatever is selected
on the page. It eliminates 1 out of the 2 issues I had with markdownifier,
which is it's inability to figure out what to keep and what not to keep on the
page.

The second issue I have affects both. Neither locally downloads linked
content. Not having the images come down with the article means if the article
were to go away, your local copy would be worthless unless you manually saved
those pictures and altered the links pointing to them.

[0]: [http://brettterpstra.com/2013/12/22/marker-web-selections-
to...](http://brettterpstra.com/2013/12/22/marker-web-selections-to-markdown/)

------
sandGorgon
this is potentially a big idea. there are hundreds of jobs on upwork "convert
my old wordpress site to markdown/jekyll" or "convert my old drupal site to
markdown/jekyll".

even if you manage to convert a wordpress site to jekyll (with all images,
formatting,etc)... you are onto something big.

I would pay 20-30$ for a one time conversion of a few dozen pages.

~~~
pmlnr

        for p in *.html; do 
            pandoc -p -f html -t markdown-raw_html-native_divs-native_spans -o"${p/.html/.md}" "${p}"; 
        done

~~~
sandGorgon
none of these (including the importrb one) is seamless. you have to install
ruby, you have to install pandoc..etc

what you want is a way where you point to a github account and wordpress
site... and 5 minutes later, your github pages are filled with your blog pages
. All nicely formatted and with all images.

------
bronlund
Bah. It can't even do [http://www.arngren.net/](http://www.arngren.net/)

~~~
ddmf
That makes me think of [http://www.lingscars.com/](http://www.lingscars.com/)
\- which actually marks down ok.

~~~
alex_hitchins
I highly recommend you view source on LingsCards.com.

------
stevekemp
Remember when you're writing applications like this, which accept an URL, you
need to filter out `file://` URIs.

Otherwise you disclose arbitrary files, like this site does.

------
leeoniya
i made this a few years ago:

[https://github.com/leeoniya/reMarked.js](https://github.com/leeoniya/reMarked.js)

------
fenollp
What is the algorithm behind this? Does it attempts to find 2 similar pages of
the same website and generate markdown from the diff of their DOM trees?

~~~
diggan
No, it's simply a service/tool that converts a html page into markdown. So
let's say you have something like this:

    
    
      <h1>Title</h1>
      <p>Some wordy stuff <a href="example.com">with a link</a>
    

It would convert it into

    
    
      # Title
    
      Some wordy stuff [example.com](with a link)

------
Horba
I feel validated that my markup must be sane considering a generic utility can
parse the html into markdown.

------
pmlnr
Pandoc[1] as service?

[1]: [http://pandoc.org/](http://pandoc.org/)

------
tammer
I want something like that's halfway between links/w3m & readability/reader
view - basically a version of readability that's an actual browser.

Maybe one day lightweight design will be trendy.

------
fiatjaf
Output is not good at all for
[http://fiatjaf.on.flowi.es/](http://fiatjaf.on.flowi.es/), which the simplest
HTML I could get.

------
AndrewVos
Cool, then you can put them directly into my new app:
[https://anmo.io](https://anmo.io) :)

------
xyzzy4
Why do front-end engineers like to use the word "fuck" so much? Just something
I've noticed over time.

~~~
akent
Fuck knows.

------
upofadown
Is this better than pandoc?

------
VOYD
why?

